# Betta attacking frogbit



## Jayda97 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yesterday i added some frogbit to my tank. I was super excited but within seconds of adding it puddles started investigating and biting at it. He ignored it for a bit but today hes been back at it and im down to just 2 little pieces left 😔 He bites at it and then spits it back out and most of it turned into mush. Any ways to prevent this or am i just destined to not have floating plants?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't know that you can stop the behavior. Maybe it is just Frog Bit? Can you grow it in another container and just let Puddles have a few at a time? Maybe if it is parsed out he will eventually stop.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you tried any other floating plants? It could be he finds the frogbit a tasty treat, But if you add another floating plant and he attacks it, it could be he just doesn't like the plants floating. I know my Oldest Gunny doesn't like plants floating on the surface. however if they are rooted in the substrate and grow across the top he doesn't mid them at all. Ben on the other hand doesn't mind anything that floats across the top, unless it has roots and has been uprooted from the substrate and floats up. He will tell me very quickly that this is not acceptable, and to put the plant back where it belongs. Our boys have a very particular way they want their tank and any variation from the norm really gets them excited. They tell us I don't like this so fix it.


----------



## Jayda97 (Aug 24, 2014)

Old Dog 59 said:


> Have you tried any other floating plants? It could be he finds the frogbit a tasty treat, But if you add another floating plant and he attacks it, it could be he just doesn't like the plants floating. I know my Oldest Gunny doesn't like plants floating on the surface. however if they are rooted in the substrate and grow across the top he doesn't mid them at all. Ben on the other hand doesn't mind anything that floats across the top, unless it has roots and has been uprooted from the substrate and floats up. He will tell me very quickly that this is not acceptable, and to put the plant back where it belongs. Our boys have a very particular way they want their tank and any variation from the norm really gets them excited. They tell us I don't like this so fix it.


Those stories made me smile thats great. He has no issues with his regular plants, or his snail friends. This is the first time ive tried floating plants so im not sure if its just the frog bit or perhaps with floating plants in general since his pellets float.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Small floating pieces look like food to them. I very well could be he thinks that stuff floating is food for him any time he wants a snack. To be sure try another floating plant. Or try floating bunch plants and see what happens. He may just like the taste. LOL


----------



## mattsbetta (Feb 22, 2019)

i am new and i live in indiana and I'm trying to find a place to buy frogbit plus i was wonder if its to cold to order this time of year thanks matt


----------



## triple (Jan 13, 2018)

Claudia eats my water lettuce roots too. I don't know why she does. 😄 Floating plants I've noticed are pretty resilient they grow prolific even with a small baby nibbling at their roots.


----------

